# Tool Shop 1000mm Wood Lathe Chuck



## jake6105 (Jan 14, 2020)

I was recently given a Tool Shop 1000mm wood lathe. It seems to no longer be produced but seems similar to other cheap lathes sold by Harbor Freight. I've had no luck finding any information on the lathe other than it doesn't accept many common chucks or other tool pieces. I'm trying to find out if anyone may know of a chuck that can be used with the lathe as mine didn't include one. Any help or advice would be very appreciated. I know it's a cheap lathe but it's all I've got for now.


----------



## WoodenDreams (Aug 23, 2018)

Tool Shop is a Menards store brand name. Same as the Performax brand name.

This is the lathe Menards stocks in their store now. It goes on sale for $139 often. But you can order the Rikon brand now, online through Menards. This is most likely 1/3hp with MT1 tailstock. https://www.menards.com/main/tools/power-tools/wood-lathes/performax-reg-12-mini-wood-lathe/mcs330a/p-1497525472246-c-1557325597101.htm?tid=-5759033133134590362&ipos=1 Menards still uses Tool Shop label on some of their cheap tools offered. But has primarily switched from Tool Shop to the Performax label on their cheap quality tools. I've purchased both Tool Shop and Performax from Menards to save money on tools. And Will no longer purchase those brands.


----------



## WoodenDreams (Aug 23, 2018)

I don't remember the tread size or count per inch for the headstock. I probably wouldn't turn anything larger than Pens with it. The tail stock is most likely MT1. I believe the motor is 1/3hp.


----------



## jake6105 (Jan 14, 2020)

Thanks WoodenDreams, the one I have is more closely resembling to this one https://www.amazon.com/Power-Turning-1000mm-WoodShop-Chisel/dp/B086SBRWH8, almost identical only mine's white and has the Tool Shop brand. I've found an old post on Reddit that someone had asked the same questions as I and someone had linked the site with the manual but the link is now broken. From what I can tell this lathe has had about a dozen different brands attached but none have any info on their websites regarding a manual.


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

Know Harbor Freight & Grizzly sold version of this lathe one time but dropped them from their catalog years ago. Majority of these lathes sold in U.S. market came with either ¾" x 16 TPI or 1" x 8 TPI. Might try measuring diameter of the spindle using either a ruler or caliber. If have the lathe wrench could measure that too.

Amazon say that lathe has ¾" 16 TPI left hand threads for out board turning but kind of doubt it. Can only turn inboard on that lathe normally spindle has right hand threads inboard!

Would not spend a lot of money on accessories for this spindle lathe.


----------



## ibewjon (Oct 2, 2010)

Can you post a picture of the actual lathe you have? Not an ad picture.


----------



## jake6105 (Jan 14, 2020)

> Know Harbor Freight & Grizzly sold version of this lathe one time but dropped them from their catalog years ago. Majority of these lathes sold in U.S. market came with either ¾" x 16 TPI or 1" x 8 TPI. Might try measuring diameter of the spindle using either a ruler or caliber. If have the lathe wrench could measure that too.
> 
> Amazon say that lathe has ¾" 16 TPI left hand threads for out board turning but kind of doubt it. Can only turn inboard on that lathe normally spindle has right hand threads inboard!
> 
> ...


----------



## jake6105 (Jan 14, 2020)

> Know Harbor Freight & Grizzly sold version of this lathe one time but dropped them from their catalog years ago. Majority of these lathes sold in U.S. market came with either ¾" x 16 TPI or 1" x 8 TPI. Might try measuring diameter of the spindle using either a ruler or caliber. If have the lathe wrench could measure that too.
> 
> Amazon say that lathe has ¾" 16 TPI left hand threads for out board turning but kind of doubt it. Can only turn inboard on that lathe normally spindle has right hand threads inboard!
> 
> ...


----------



## jake6105 (Jan 14, 2020)

> Know Harbor Freight & Grizzly sold version of this lathe one time but dropped them from their catalog years ago. Majority of these lathes sold in U.S. market came with either ¾" x 16 TPI or 1" x 8 TPI. Might try measuring diameter of the spindle using either a ruler or caliber. If have the lathe wrench could measure that too.
> 
> Amazon say that lathe has ¾" 16 TPI left hand threads for out board turning but kind of doubt it. Can only turn inboard on that lathe normally spindle has right hand threads inboard!
> 
> ...


Thanks, I ended up finding a bit on it by searching "Cheapest lathe on YouTube haha. It won't be the centerpiece of my shop but I'll definitely take advantage of getting free tools.


----------



## jake6105 (Jan 14, 2020)

> Can you post a picture of the actual lathe you have? Not an ad picture.
> 
> - ibewjon


I didn't get a chance to take one today but I'll try and put one up tomorrow.


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

To find a manual, you might look for a model number on the lathe somewhere and search for brand + model + manual and you may find one out there.

Once you determine the thread size of the head stock, you can see if Nova has an insert/adapter (scroll to the bottom of the page) that will allow you to use one of their chucks. If you cannot find a chuck, then you will have to use a face plate for situations where turning between centers won't work. Many of the things you can do with a chuck can be done with a face plate and you can even make your own out of wood using a tap to cut threads to fit on the head stock.

For the Morris Taper, I think that you can measure the largest end of the taper or the receiver and if it is close to 3/4" (or bigger than 1/2" ?) it is a MT2 and if it is about 1/2" it is a MT1. I am sure that someone will correct me if I've got that wrong. There a more many more accessories available for MT2 than MT1 but you'll find some.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

Good luck finding a manual… it is a generic import that sold under a dozen or more brand names and with minor changes made to the design through the years. Your best bet is to do a little investigative work yourself, and don't throw too much money at it.

First off, figure out the spindle size. You need diameter + threads per inch. A common ruler will work, and you most likely have something like a 3/4" X 16 tpi spindle. You may or may not have a morse taper in either the headstock or tailstock. If you have a decent set of drill bits, you can use them to size the taper (if present). Use the butt end to fit into the taper, and keep reducing sizes and measuring how far in you go with each one. Compare your measurements with the Dimensions of Standard Tapers from the littlemachineshop web site.

Armed with the spindle size, go out and get a thread tap, like Nathan mentioned, for that size (if you don't already have one). With it, you can make your own stuff to fit on the spindle. A couple of scrap 2×4's out of a construction site dumpster will get you dozens of face plates, jam chucks, mandrels, polishing cones, sanding discs, etc…

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## jake6105 (Jan 14, 2020)

Thank you to everyone for the advice. I look forward to turning something with it soon.


----------

